# How to get UK TV



## MacGeorge2429 (Jan 20, 2018)

All

I have searched the internet looking to how I can get UK TV in the Paphos area. Most of the information I have found is very out of date. So hopefully someone can answer my question. What is the most cost efficient way to get the main UK TV channels delivered?

One further question, sort of related, what is the quality of broadband connection like in the Paphos area, e.g. speed, reliability and cost.


----------



## Torto (Jan 4, 2014)

The internet speed is very slow,if you dont connect to :
-Cyta
-Primetel
-Kosmos net
You can receive up to 100 mbs speed,you can find 50 mbs for around 50 euro.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

We have a Mag254 box with a contract for Uk tv, all the sky channels, Lots of US channels, video club with loads of box sets and films.
The box costs something like 250 then 250 per annum for the service.


----------



## The Bond (Mar 4, 2017)

If you end up with a good internet connection get yourself an android TV box, buy on line for about 40 pound, search google for an app called UKTvnow and install on your TV box like you would install an app on your smartphone and be amazed by its capabilities


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Don't get fooled by the "need for speed". Unless you are a very heavy user, probably for professional services, 10mbs is perfectly adequate to watch TV or film streams and all other normal functions.

Pete


----------



## potamiou (Jan 10, 2010)

PeteandSylv said:


> Don't get fooled by the "need for speed". Unless you are a very heavy user, probably for professional services, 10mbs is perfectly adequate to watch TV or film streams and all other normal functions.
> 
> Pete


CYTA have recently upgraded their 10mb service to 30mb for an extra 4.47 (I think) per month. However, 10 is more than adequate for most use, and for streaming live TV via android type box.


----------



## fiduggan (Oct 15, 2012)

Another app to install on your android is Mobdro. All the t.v you could wish for and all the sports channels. Hope this helps.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Mobdro can be very handy at times but the recent transmission of F1 was hopeless hanging every few minutes.

For films and TV series I find Terrarium TV the best and rarely use Kodi now. I also have a UK VPN which gives me live UK channels, iPlayer etc.

Pete


----------



## MacGeorge2429 (Jan 20, 2018)

All

Thanks. it appears the secret is to get a reasonable internet speed with out being stupid and that then opens up a variety of options. Does the Internet speed vary by district?


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

No, Internet speeds do not vary by district. But if the network in an area is congested (like when many people are watching F1, football, etc.) you will suffer a lower speed.

Regards,


----------



## JonandGaynor (Jun 8, 2009)

You will need to check the speeds where you intend to live, we are on 15mbs upgraded by CYTA to 20mbs but because where we live is the end of the line so to speak and with antiquated phone lines back to Paralimni at best we can only get 13mbs and often at peak times this drops into single figures.


----------



## bencooper (Mar 20, 2013)

I have the Minix Android box, regularly loaded-up with current apps at the local store, and have periods of extreme pain from spooling, hanging up and just not being able to navigate on the app screen. We have all the usuals- Mobdro, Red Box, Terrarium, Kodi, Swift Stream, Showbox - I have just checked the speed at 8.4 download, 0.9 upload (total 9.3 mbs?) . Sometimes, we have perfect service even when I am streaming torrent on the computer as well! Looks like I may have to upgrade the Cytanet service.
PS. Just checked Red Box 11.45 am and reception is good!, so perhaps it is a question of quiet times/busy times?


----------



## The Bond (Mar 4, 2017)

Quick update,
UKTvNow app has now been replaced by TVTap app, have tried it, works fine on my Android TV box and running at speed of 6Meg 
re
John


----------



## DavidHume7 (Aug 28, 2018)

You can get full sky, full BEIN etc in HD and lots of European channels plus 10000+ VOD titles for around 35 Eur pr month on an android box....(moderated)


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

DavidHume7 said:


> You can get full sky, full BEIN etc in HD and lots of European channels plus 10000+ VOD titles for around 35 Eur pr month on an android box....(moderated)


I do suspect your post is an advert and so I will say that €35 per month is a very high price. I hope the service and facilities are superb. The service I use for my Android box is $70 per year. It may be the same service. Some resellers are very greedy and some customers niaive. 

Of course the best advice is to pay 1 or 2 months at a time rather than fork out for a year in case the service disappears or becomes blocked.

Regardless of what you pay all these services are illegal.

Pete


----------

